# [SOLVED]po raz n-ty brak polskich znakow

## Pryka

Witam, wcielo mi polskie znaki... nie pamietam co ostatnio aktualizowalem, bo przez tydzien mialem odcietego neta i glownie siedzialem na windzie i katowalem gierki... problem zauwazylem przed chwila.

Kombinacja alt+chciane litery uruchamia mi tylko jakies skroty.

```
LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

```
LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"
```

```
keymap="pl"
```

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event3"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event2"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection
```

ps. co najdziwniejsze, przy starcie systemu gdy odpala sie gdm, w miejscu gdzie wpisujemy haslo i nazwe uzytkownika polskie znaki dzialaja bez problemu...Last edited by Pryka on Mon Oct 04, 2010 7:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boo

Może środowisko graficzne mapuje sobie klawiaturę na angielską.

U mnie na kde4 wystarczyło zmienić układ klawiatury w ustawieniach.

----------

## Pryka

Piwo dla Ciebie kolego  :Smile:  nigdy bym na to nie wpadł  :Smile:  strzał w dziesiątkę, dzięki.

System--->Administracja--->Klawiatura--->Układ

----------

